# CPFS



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Good afternoon everybody!

There is no greater honor than to be able to introduce one of your own unique design to the Slingshot World!

I am happy to introduce the CPFS/ (Cuatro/4 PFS) to the Sling World.

This PFS was design to be able to be held in 4 different ways.
It can be held from either side with or without the use of the pinky hole.
While still being comfortable no matter how you decide on holding it.

I would also would like to thank @Peter Recuas and @Palmettoflyer for making these templates for me.
You will find the template each one of them made plus my personal sketch as PDFs.
Here are the prototype and completed version of the CPFS!









PS: Still thinking of new ways I can include more holding options stay tune!!!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thank you for sharing! Great looking design! Can you please demonstrate the four ways it is held. Thank you!


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

It's a bit hard to demonstrate but like mentioned you can hold it from either side, (2) options plus the use of the pinky hole from either side as well (2). The use of the pinky hole actually changes the hole feel and hold of the sling that's why I included them as a different way of holding making (4)






























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

I see! Thanks for the pictures brotha!🤙 Looks like a fun shooter! Happy sling’n!


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Covert5 said:


> I see! Thanks for the pictures brotha!🤙 Looks like a fun shooter! Happy sling’n!


Thank you


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Nice work!


Thanks!!!!


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Happy to help. Looks great Peter, I like your template designs too. Making drawings are just another piece of the hobby fun.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice design


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Tag said:


> Nice design


Thanks!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

This looks fantastic!


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks my friend!!!
@Island made 
Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Definitely give this a try 😀 thanks guys


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Portboy said:


> Definitely give this a try 😀 thanks guys


Please do!!!


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

HECK YEAH! Where'd my wife hide my Skateboard decks🤓

Looks awaesome


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Stankard757 said:


> HECK YEAH! Where'd my wife hide my Skateboard decks🤓
> 
> Looks awaesome


Cant wait to see your build as well as others!!!


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Stankard757 said:


> HECK YEAH! Where'd my wife hide my Skateboard decks🤓
> 
> Looks awaesome


I’m with you on that idea. Might just need to do the same.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

kind of like the stainless idea,,,,,,,,,hmmm,if not then skateboard deck it is


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

skarrd said:


> kind of like the stainless idea,,,,,,,,,hmmm,if not then skateboard deck it is


I prefer steel slings don't know why, i am just attracted to them a lot more than any other material plus having a bit of weight feels nice to me, also i guess it's a subconscious idea of it never having a chance to break on me and lasting a literal lifetime and more!!! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Yup


----------

